# How dogs see color… and why it matters in agility



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I don’t compete in agility, but this is fascinating!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This was mind blowing. It had never occurred to me that the dogs would have trouble seeing the jump bars against the wall color of the arena. That's just one thing they mentioned! It was a real eye opener, definitely a lot to think about!


----------



## LucyNoble (Apr 10, 2021)

Pawsnpaca -- thank you so much for posting that link. Fascinating. We work our dog with backyard agility equipment for fun -- she loves it. Toys, toys, always. This really enlightened us as to why some things work and some don't. Thanks again!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Fascinating read. thank you for sharing!


----------

